# Schwarze Balken bei VLC Player - Bedienelemente bei Vollbild ausblenden



## the snake II (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Film im SVCD Format aber keinen DVD-Player. Nun schaue ich mir ihn im VLC Player an. Das Bildformat stelle ich auf 16:9. Jedoch sind dann im Vollbild-Modus zusätzlich zu den Schwarzen Blaken im Film noch Bedienelemente und Statusleiste zu sehen. Die Seitenränder sind aber bis an den Bildschrimrand (siehe Screenshot). Allerdings stört das während des Films.
Ich habe keine Funktion des VLC Players gefunden, mit dem man diese ausblenden könnte.
Ich suche nun ein Programm, mit dem man auf der höchsten Bildebene (auch über der Taskleiste/Mauszeiger) "malen" kann.
Ich hatte so etwas mal in einem Videokonferenzprogramm , allerdings ist mir die Einrichtung dessen zu Aufwendig, nur für diese Funktion.
Kenn jemand ein solches Programm?

PS: Wenn ich hier falsch bin, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. Ich habe keine Forenregeln für dieses Forum gefunden, um mich zu vergewissern.


----------

